# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Guía de Desalación: aspectos técnicos y sanitarios en la producción de agua de consumo humano

## Jonasino

> El control sanitario del agua de consumo humano es un objetivo prioritario de la salud pública. Las enfermedades relacionadas con la contaminación del agua de consumo tienen una gran repercusión sobre la salud de las personas. Las medidas destinadas a mejorar la calidad del agua, mejoran significativamente la salud y por ello la finalidad principal de esta guía es la de elevar la protección de la salud pública.
> 
> Al tener la desalación una presencia muy significativa en nuestro país, el Ministerio de Sanidad y Política Social, consciente de la gran importancia que está cobrando la producción de agua destinada al abastecimiento humano por medio de la desalación en España, ha querido aportar mediante el presente trabajo información práctica sobre sus aspectos sanitarios y técnicos.
> 
> El presente trabajo no pretende ser un manual de desalación ni un libro técnico, sino que su objetivo es el de plantear una introducción práctica de como tienen lugar los procesos de desalación, y de qué manera incidir para salvaguardar la salubridad del agua destinada a consumo humano producida mediante estas tecnologías.
> 
> La motivación principal ha sido desarrollar una guía práctica especialmente dedicada a técnicos sanitarios de las Comunidades Autónomas y a los abastecedores de agua de consumo.
> 
> Descarga la guía completa: [Guía de desalación: Aspectos técnicos y sanitarios en la producción de agua de consumo humano]
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...roduccion-agua

----------


## Ergio

Hola Jonasino!!..Me parece que al día de hoy, la seguridad en la desalación por osmosis inversa es una incógnita permanente. Las moléculas "gordas" se capturan, pero hay moléculas y sobre todo iones de poco diámetro , que logran atravesar la membrana. Es necesario disponer de energía muy barata para poder realizar una segunda osmosis con membranas más "exigentes".
Debo decirte que gracias a tu información sobre el proyecto ZELDA he conseguido una invitación para visitarlo. Muchas gracias
Saludos

----------

Jonasino (17-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Me alegro que te haya servido

----------

